# Hello Again



## Hughesie (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello All,

To be honest I am not really a new member but I've been on forum leave for close to 8 months now and I thought it was time to return and start a fresh. 

My Name is Alex Hughes and I am a Sound Technician that works as a full time IT technician at a large corporate AV company in Australia. (_I'm guessing a few of you are in the same position as me in regards to just filling a position despite being qualified in an unrelated field)_

My one piece of advice to new or even old theatre or general technicians is to never turn down work or even unpaid opportunities!


Anyway glad to be back and hope to see at least some of you in the near future when I'm in the US.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome Back Alex. I'm glad to see you employed in the industry and I hope that you've learned a lot in the past 8 months and have a hunger to learn more.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 26, 2010)

It's the return of my 220v nemesis. I'm watching you real close.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 27, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> It's the return of my 220v nemesis. I'm watching you real close.


 
Oh wow...the voltage wars...you will see that my signature still bears evidence of those dark times in the history of CB.

Welcome back Hughesie.


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Heya Hughesie!


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome back Alex!


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 15, 2010)

Firstly, thanks for welcoming me back with such.....I won't say love but I will say enthusiasm, I apologize for the poor grammar but I am using my phone to post this. Sort of ironic since I was one against having a mobile website for CB. 

As for your comments I will respond later.  

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 15, 2010)

well look what the cat dragged in!


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 27, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> well look what the cat dragged in!


 
Haha

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Van (Sep 27, 2010)

Hiya Hughsie ! I've been out of it for a while too. I was way too occupied with your compatriots from Sydney and couldn't keep up with everything here and at work. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Anvilx (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey glad your back!


----------



## Kelite (Sep 28, 2010)

Fair suck of the sav! Great to see you again Hughsie! 

Did I read correctly that you may be heading to the States sometime in the future? 

If so- where?


Good to have ya back mate, thought you'd gone troppo on us!


----------



## Van (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelite said:


> Fair suck of the sav! ...


 
What the Heck does that mean ???


----------



## Kelite (Sep 29, 2010)

Van said:


> What the Heck does that mean ???


 
The colorful Australian slang term has been known to indicate exclamation of wonder, awe, and/or disbelief.

Gotta love the Aussie slang terms-

(I was warned at a local pub not to 'bounce a bong off the bonnet' while driving northeast of Darwin toward Kakadu into Arnhem Land. Obviously an out-of-towner, I asked what that meant... exactly. "You know mate, don't hit an Aborigine walking down the road." Apparently the lack of automobile traffic in the outback causes the local population to walk upon the roadway much as one would walk in the park, along a dirt path. Watching for traffic isn't really done there, watching for crocs is, however.)


----------



## Van (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, Ok, I'm stickin' with 'G'Day Mate' and "Fair Dinkum".


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 30, 2010)

Our ousted PM come foreign Minister had rather a penchant for wanting a "fair shake of the sauce bottle"...

Shake of the sav must be a local phrase, I haven't heard it until now.


----------

